# Seeds



## Beachdude757 (Sep 1, 2021)

same seeds planted at the same time is this normal?4 inch diff


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2021)

Holy mackerel Mang!

it may be a case of genetic malfeasance !






(they are absolutely gorgeous Amigo , you must be bragging...what flavor are they?)


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 1, 2021)

Short answer is yes. There are lots of things that can contribute such as males tending to be taller than females, some plants are just more vigorous but most likely depending on the strain you popped, there is so much genetic variation in most of the poly x poly F1 crosses that are all to common today that you end up with a lot of variation in the phenos that show up.


----------



## Beachdude757 (Sep 1, 2021)

These are feminized seeds so I hope no male lol


----------



## Beachdude757 (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh yeah these seeds are supposed to be ATF.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

You are fine. Those plants are healthy.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 1, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> Short answer is yes. There are lots of things that can contribute such as males tending to be taller than females, some plants are just more vigorous but most likely depending on the strain you popped, there is so much genetic variation in most of the poly x poly F1 crosses that are all to common today that you end up with a lot of variation in the phenos that show up.


Yup, I've had phenotypes that were like a whole different plant. Once grew purple dawn. It had the short and stout indica look, and smelled of sweet grape. It's phen looked completely different and smelled like garlic., Just never know for sure.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

It is amazing how you get five seeds from the same plant and the females are turn out different.  Some are squatty  bushes and another grows out the top of the tent.


----------

